
Online fantasy cricket game built wuth django - ghoshbishakh
http://freepl.herokuapp.com/
======
shakehar
I have to give you my email and other stuff first before even having a glimpse
of what I am in for ? Nope, not happening .

PS I can see your error stack trace when I deny google authentication

------
marsinvasion
Closed as soon as I saw a log in with fb/g as first step

